# Need help choosing a good Rat cage for two Rats



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

.................................


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

PM'D you


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you Kayleigh, Much appreciated


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

ebay is a good place to buy rat cages or here
Rat Cage, Rat Cages - UK shop for all rat stuff! : Online UK Pet Accessories, UK Pet Supplies, Rat, ferret, chinchilla, hamster, rabbit, guinea pig, cat, dog and horse products with FAST UK Delivery!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

For £80 you're probably going to be looking at second hand cages. The Ferplast Furet Plus is an ok size for a pair, but if you wanted to add to your group at any point then it would be too small. You can get Ferplast Jennys very cheap off of ebay, but they need a bit of work to get them to be a great cage. They really need a large door added to the front, and they also need the bars painting.

Another good cage in the Liberta Abode. It's a nice size for up to 5 rats, so it would be like a palace for a pair.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

If you want to stick with two then a Freddy or Jenny would be okay. If you are looking for a bit more space and to add to the group then an Abode is a great cage. The Furet Plus or the Freddy Max/Chi Chi is bigger then the Freddy or Jenny so thats a better option too.

Take a look here and compare to pics on ebay to make sure you get the right model

Ferplast Furet Plus (Furat KD) For Rats & Ferrets : Ferret : Chinchilla

Savic Chichi 2 Chinchilla, Rat, Degu, Ferret Cage | Net Pet Shop

The Pet Express - Savic Freddy 2 - £109.00 - Small Animals - Cages

Ferplast Jenny Rat Cage

Liberta Abode Rat Cage


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive got two freddys off ebay recently, they seem to be going really cheaply at the moment, Ive just bought one for £5 and another went for £10, so it would be worth looking out for one on ebay and you can spend the rest of the money kitting it out with lovely toys and hammocks.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

What do Freddy cages look like? Please? I'm also looking for a home for 2 rats


----------

